# How to Kill a Marshall



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

It's not easy and this is how it starts.

View attachment 2488


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I think CSIS, FBI, CIA and countless agencies monitoring email just tagged you for wanting to kill air marshals!!! LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An amp build thread (I assume)....VERY COOL! Thanks for doing this.

@WCGill..Where do you get that style of eyelet board? Interesting looking product.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

looks to be interesting!!

ps who makes that OT?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe that's a Mercury Radiospares.



bolero said:


> looks to be interesting!!
> 
> ps who makes that OT?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

im intrigued....what ya buildin?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Whatever it is I hope it'll be runnin' 34's....


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Tube rectified, 2 power and 4 preamp tubes.... JTM45 Tremolo style? Or some sort of tube rectified, high gain channel switcher?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

almost the same front panel as the electrowreck...i am intrigued and giddy!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

WCGill said:


> It's not easy


It's dead easy.

You fire it up and let everything get nice and hot...


...then you push it into a swimming pool.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 2492


View attachment 2493


Today's effort, got that lovely and expensive MM iron mounted, heaters wired, power supply layout and underboard wiring sorted and underway. The tag boards come from CE/AES. I'm lazy so I use these because it's easier to add an eyelet or two as needed rather than remove the board and install extra turrets. I'm notorious for never building the same thing twice so I basically follow schematics from previous builds but always try and improve as I go. Stay tuned.
PS-the wine glass was put on the bench *after* work.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*How to Kill a Marshall*






























:food-smiley-004:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Pandemonium, anarchy. Yeah baby, rock and roll! 

hgfs


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


>






WCGill said:


> Pandemonium, anarchy. Yeah baby, rock and roll!
> 
> hgfs


this is why you shouldn't stuff hot pockets into the back of your amp.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

View attachment 2522

View attachment 2523


Mandatory message.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work. I enjoy your builds.
Who's power scaling board are you using? Did you fab your own?
How do you like the Solens?

I havn't used tagboard before but it seems like a flexible way to build. Have to try turret too. Just used eyelet up to this point.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Fired it up today, no buzzes, hums or complaints from the neighbours so onward we go with tweaking and tuning and then building and covering the head and speaker cabinets. There's no VVR in this amp, but a good master volume which works as well for minimal cost and complexity. Only *one* clip-lead Doug!

View attachment 2578


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

What gorgeous pictures of amp porn!

I think I'm getting a woodie! At my age!:woot:

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> Fired it up today, no buzzes, hums or complaints from the neighbours so onward we go with tweaking and tuning and then building and covering the head and speaker cabinets. There's no VVR in this amp, but a good master volume which works as well for minimal cost and complexity. Only *one* clip-lead Doug!
> 
> 
> If you're not getting any complaints from the neighbours, then there must be something wrong with the amp!
> BTW.......Lovin' the pink LED's on yer' footswitch.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank-you gentlemen, your cheques are in the err, umm, mail.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> Thank-you gentlemen, your cheques are in the err, umm, mail.


 Hey, hey, cash only!!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Only *one* clip-lead Doug!

nice to see you cleaning house


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

This is seriously cool.

And now for the drooling newb questions, lol...

What's the pot for, between the rectifier and the power tubes?

And what's the tiny transformer for? I thought it was a choke at first, but you've got one mounted beside the PT.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That's the bias pot and the transformer is just the AC source for the relay power supply, scavenged wall-wart, anything from 7-12v AC.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*Fuggully!*

Only *one* clip-lead Doug!

Trade ya' clip leads!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> Fired it up today, no buzzes, hums or complaints from the neighbours so onward we go with tweaking and tuning and then building and covering the head and speaker cabinets. There's no VVR in this amp, but a good master volume which works as well for minimal cost and complexity.
> Is this you Mr.G? your accent is a bit thicker than I would have imagined.
> Install a VVR in Your Guitar Amp! - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Wild Bill said:


> What gorgeous pictures of amp porn!
> 
> I think I'm getting a woodie! At my age!:woot:
> 
> ...


 OUCH!kkjuw


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> WCGill said:
> 
> 
> > Fired it up today, no buzzes, hums or complaints from the neighbours so onward we go with tweaking and tuning and then building and covering the head and speaker cabinets. There's no VVR in this amp, but a good master volume which works as well for minimal cost and complexity.
> ...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

WCGill said:


> That's the bias pot and the transformer is just the AC source for the relay power supply, scavenged wall-wart, anything from 7-12v AC.


The relays are for channel switching? Or reverb?

Can you give us a basic run-down of the preamp design?

One of those tubes must be the phase inverter - is it the one with the extra clutter around it (the board-mounted caps and resistors)?

How are you using the other 12ax7 tubes? You've got six gain stages to play with, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The relays are indeed for channel-switching and clean boost. The clean channel uses 1 gain stage, high-gain channel has 2. There's no reverb, the amp is probably best suited for rock and roll, especially the high-gain channel, which has no clean tones and is thick and extremely saturated-very, very loud and in your face.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Cabinet is pretty much done, assembly and then speaker cab next week. Everything seems to be red these days. Maybe some hotshot guitar-slinger will drop by today and we can do some video and or audio clips. ;-)

View attachment 2623
View attachment 2624


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks awesome. What are the head-cab dimensions?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

About 9.5"h by 9"d by 23.5"w

View attachment 2625


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Randy Rink dropped by today. He's playing in town with Sweet Tequila. I think he liked what he heard, I know I sure enjoyed his playing. The Marshall has nothing to fear with this clip but stick around.

[video=youtube;a0c19yYB5I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0c19yYB5I0[/video]


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

High gain channel. Weber Blue Dog AlNiCo and ceramic hemp cone Silver Bell for all clips.

[video=youtube;HFb55_5kVfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFb55_5kVfc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Lester Polfus, yeah!

[video=youtube;B3NchVSVvnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3NchVSVvnc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

(looking for that damn like button again)


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> About 9.5"h by 9"d by 23.5"w
> 
> View attachment 2625


 Don't cha' hate it when u have pieces left over and u don't know where they go? grin........


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> Lester Polfus, yeah!
> 
> [video=youtube;B3NchVSVvnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3NchVSVvnc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


I bet the neighbours are complaining now!

very nice,.and a well defined low end.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well done sir!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, sounds great and looks totally pro.

And yes, Mr. Rink is a very smooth player.

Great job!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds great! 

What's the power section? 2 x EL34?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

KT77's Greg. Thanks.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

ya mean killin


----------

